# Free Susan Garrett material



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Go to: https://www.facebook.com/SusanGarrettDogAgility and "like" the page.
Click the "Welcome" link on the left pane in order to go to the welcome page.
First free gift (a video on how to train "stand") is there.
Sign up for the newsletter (signup is at the bottom of the welcome page), which is where the second and third gifts will be announced.

Not _entirely_ agility related, but us agility peeps know her name well...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! Been watching her crate games videos. Will collect this as well.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

THANKS Willy, you are the man !!!!  Like when others are so kind to share goodies I lack in finding b/c cannot plant my butt in front of a computer long enough.  Mashies, I am yet to buy that dvd, but have wanted to for a yr now.  Do you like it & what kinds of things does it offer? Thanks!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

not there for me


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I am yet to buy that dvd, but have wanted to for a yr now.  Do you like it & what kinds of things does it offer? Thanks!


I was in the same boat. As well as with the 2x2 DVD. After a "coaching call" (a live webinar) with Susan via PuppyPeaks where we got to ask many questions and she responded- it was amazing how many times she had to say, "gosh, sorry to be _yet again_ a broken record- but the answer is crate games." The intention of the DVD is to teach dogs self control and value for the crate. A _lot_ of issues can be resolved through those things... I finally broke down an bought it. I think it will arrive tomorrow, and trust me- I am itching to watch it!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, keep me posted if you like.  [/B]


wildo said:


> I was in the same boat. As well as with the 2x2 DVD. After a "coaching call" (a live webinar) with Susan via PuppyPeaks where we got to ask many questions and she responded- it was amazing how many times she had to say, "gosh, sorry to be _yet again_ a broken record- but the answer is crate games." The intention of the DVD is to teach dogs self control and value for the crate. A _lot_ of issues can be resolved through those things... I finally broke down an bought it. I think it will arrive tomorrow, and trust me- I am itching to watch it!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For those that weren't able to see it, direct link is here: 
*http://tinyurl.com/StandIsFun*

You will need to use Google Chrome or Firefox. There have been multiple reports of IE not working (imagine that).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

If you haven't yet subscribed to SG's newletter, now is most definitely the time. As stated, she released three surprises. The first was the "teach your dog to stand" video, the second was some coupons, and the third was literally just released- a full ebook titled "On being a good dog training student."

It was actually just mins ago released, so I haven't had a chance to read it. But I flipped through it and it looks awesome. If interested, all you have to do is go sign up for her newsletter by visiting www.susangarrettdogagility.com or www.clickerdogs.com

Enjoy!

[EDIT]- She stated in the newsletter:


> Every new subscriber to this newsletter is going to be getting a copy of their own, how COOL is that? Just one more tool to help dog trainers all over the world get to the next level on their dog training journey.


So even if you weren't signed up, but sign up now, you should still get the ebook.


----------

